# By The Rules.



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I played with a "snow bird" from Canada yesterday. We met on the first tee for the first time. He was a stickler for the rules. By that he did not use a tee when teeing off, preferring instead to hit all his tee shots off the deck. I asked him why? He told me he liked to play by the rules, and the USGA's definition of a tee was a bit cloudy. It was also how most of his home course club members played up in Alberta. According to him there is a part of the definition that states; ..."can't influence the flight of the ball", and that just about any tee does to some extent, influence the flight of the ball when using one instead of hitting off the turf. I said "surely the USGA does not mean that the normal wooden tee falls under this definition" (and no I did not call him Shirley :laugh He told me I was probably correct, but never the less he preferred hitting everything off the turf. We continued on playing our $1.00 nassau, where I eventually lost $2.00.

So, I sitting home afterwards, and a commercial comes on that is advertising the "Brush Tee". In their commercial they indicate that a regular tee, with a concave top, robs the golfer of some distance and accuracy, (influence?) which is why their product is better. That, and it is more durable.

Yeah it's non issue, and I know the USGA is referring to those tees that are supposed to limit errant shots like slicing and such. It just struck me funny that this guy would go that far with the definition, and that a "tee" competitor would, to some extent, back up his belief. Then again, hitting off the turf, he was 5 shots better than I, as he carded a 78.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

FrogsHair said:


> I played with a "snow bird" from Canada yesterday. We met on the first tee for the first time. He was a stickler for the rules. By that he did not use a tee when teeing off, preferring instead to hit all his tee shots off the deck. I asked him why? He told me he liked to play by the rules, and the USGA's definition of a tee was a bit cloudy. It was also how most of his home course club members played up in Alberta. According to him there is a part of the definition that states; ..."can't influence the flight of the ball", and that just about any tee does to some extent, influence the flight of the ball when using one instead of hitting off the turf. I said "surely the USGA does not mean that the normal wooden tee falls under this definition" (and no I did not call him Shirley :laugh He told me I was probably correct, but never the less he preferred hitting everything off the turf. We continued on playing our $1.00 nassau, where I eventually lost $2.00.
> 
> So, I sitting home afterwards, and a commercial comes on that is advertising the "Brush Tee". In their commercial they indicate that a regular tee, with a concave top, robs the golfer of some distance and accuracy, (influence?) which is why their product is better. That, and it is more durable.
> 
> Yeah it's non issue, and I know the USGA is referring to those tees that are supposed to limit errant shots like slicing and such. It just struck me funny that this guy would go that far with the definition, and that a "tee" competitor would, to some extent, back up his belief. Then again, hitting off the turf, he was 5 shots better than I, as he carded a 78.


I have to say that the guy was a bit of a nut. The definition in the rules for a tee is quite clear. All of the advertising for brush tees and zero friction tees, etc., is hogwash. They try to make players believe that their tees will give you 4 or more yards because they reduce the friction between the ball and the tee, a patently silly boast. I don't know how they avoid getting sued for false advertising. All the rules say is:



> Tee
> A "tee" is a device designed to raise the ball off the ground. It must not be longer than 4 inches (101.6 mm), and it must not be designed or manufactured in such a way that it could indicate the line of play or influence the movement of the ball.





> 11-1. Teeing
> 
> When a player is putting a ball into play from the teeing ground, it must be played from within the teeing ground and from the surface of the ground or from a conforming tee in or on the surface of the ground.
> 
> ...


Note that it must be designed for the purpose. You can't just use any twig that you find lying around, nor can you use a pencil as you once could. It can't be designed to influence the movement of the ball, thus if the claims by some tee manufacturers were true, then their product would be nonconforming. There are tees which are not legal, and it is usually quite obvious which ones they are. In particular the ones made with a large cup on the back so that the club doesn't impart any spin on the ball are definitely not allowed. Brush tees are legal because all they actually do is assist you in teeing the ball at the same height every time.

I use plain old fashioned wooden tees, most of which I find lying around on various tee boxes. I haven't actually had to buy a tee in more than 20 years.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Regardless if he was a nut job or not, he was a very good golfer. He was one of those fairways, and greens kind of guys, who was weak with his flat stick. Of course that could have been the weather, (wind & rain) and the greens were playing on. He is a retired pediatrician as it turns out. Come to think of it, most of us amateurs who play this game are a bit on the nutty side. I mean heck, I was out playing in a two club wind, 55*F, and intermittent rain showers........and enjoying it. :laugh: I am with you about not buying tees. I bought some earlier this year at a "going out of business" sale. Just have not had to open the packages as yet. Like you say, tees are easy pickens on most tee boxes. 

Here's a link to various things that do influence the flight of the ball. All are quite legal. 

Golf Specs | Quality Digest


----------

